# Heat pump getting covered with snow/ice



## BucksCounty (Jan 21, 2012)

The stoves have been doing much of the heating, but occasionally, when away for a longer period of time, the heat pump kicks on.  Last year, with a lot of the snow, the top would get covered and ice would form, creating an annoying sound when fan hit it.  Expected a little snow tonight so I was wondering if there if anything I could do/build to prevent the snow and ice from covering/preventing it from running properly if needed.  Something simple that I could put in place if snow is expected and remove later?  If I build something simple I could place several feet over the fan, would that prevent the hp from working properly?  Or, should I just leave it alone?  Just curious.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 21, 2012)

It can be a big issue, you need that fan to turn freely.
I have a metal roofed house and get snow avalanches falling off of the roof when it snows heavy, not only could it plug up the fan, but the snow can come off the roof with enough force to damage the unit, so I had to build a small lean-to roof to catch the snow and deflect it away from the pump unit.

I could take a picture if you're interested.


----------



## maverick06 (Jan 21, 2012)

depends on the model.... my trane unit supposedly doesn't care if the top gets covered.... it just goes into a defrost mode to melt it....

But thats not very efficient, and i have seen the top stay covered for a long time, over 24 hours.... SO I will try to brush it off when possible. If you build something near it, make sure you leave proper clearances, otherwise you are messing it up. 

Some units are designed better than others, but all are designed to run outside, the manuals dont say anything about snow. So what you do may "help" but it shouldnt be "bad" without the help............


----------



## BucksCounty (Jan 21, 2012)

Carbon Liberator, if you could post a pic, I would appreciate it!


----------



## woodgeek (Jan 21, 2012)

yah...mine churns through light snow and 'wintry mix' no problem, but has gotten its top clogged by blizzard snow and heavy freezing rain a couple time in two years. For snow, I just brush it off with a car brush.  The one time with ice, a couple pots of hot water from the tap did the trick.  I used to worry about this more when it was new...now I don't.

I too have thought about a little roof to protect it.  Several feet above it is unlikely to interfere with its operation.  Still it seems like too much work for a non-problem.  Another way to go is an awning, that I could put up in the fall and take down in the spring...but I haven't found any awnings that were cheap enough or the right size.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is the pic. Not much to look at, but you can see the snow pile on the little lean-to roof, that is just a bit of what has already fallen off of the roof of the house, and there is a lot more ready to come down at anytime.


----------



## BucksCounty (Jan 22, 2012)

CB. Thanks.  Similar to what I was thinking. I might just use 1x3s with a piece of tin roof.... then, take down in Spring.  Fairly simple.


----------



## Gary_602z (Jan 22, 2012)

I think what CL has is fine to do. If you have about the same clearances just build it about the same and then it will also keep the sun beating on it in the summer.

Gary


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 22, 2012)

Gary_602z said:
			
		

> I think what CL has is fine to do. If you have about the same clearances just build it about the same and then it will also keep the sun beating on it in the summer.
> 
> Gary


Yep, I leave mine up year round. I figure, like Gary suggested, the extra shade might help it cool down slightly for summer cooling. The little roof also keep a lot of the leaves and stuff out of the unit too.
I would have built it a little higher if I could have, but what you can't see just out of sight on the top left is a window that the roof had to fit under.


----------

